# Word for the day mizzle



## Josiah (Feb 2, 2015)

*mizzle*


[*miz*-_uh_ l] _South Midland and Southern U.S._
Spell Syllables



Word Origin

verb (used with object), verb (used without object),*mizzled, **mizzling.

*1.to rain in fine drops; drizzle; mist.

noun

2.mist or drizzle.


I try to avoid regional terms and so I wouldn't have picked this word except that it sounds so much like something Winnie the Pooh would say.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 2, 2015)

Never heard of this word before, a mixture of drizzle and muzzle.In the US do all words ending in le [in the UK] get turned into el?
Example, drizzle, would you spell it as drizzel?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 2, 2015)

Winnie The Pooh said lots of things, but most of them involved honey!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2015)

Tut, tut...looks like mizzle!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 2, 2015)

I confess since my childhood only involved the Milne/Shepard books I've never felt any affection for the Disney Pooh. To use a strange metaphor that just appeared in my brain the Disney Pooh is sort of like Wind in the Willows done as a Super Bowl half time show. 

I agree that Pooh had a preoccupation with honey, but still he was a more complex character than just that. Consider his steadfast effort to reunite Eeyore with his missing tail.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2015)

They mentioned mizzle on a radio show today, I like the word Josiah, and will use it in the future.  I often say snizzle, when there's a mix of drizzle and snow by us.


----------

